# New Project 1/8th scale '82 Trans Am



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I found this conversion kit on ebay and could not resist.



This uses Monogram's 1/8th scale 85 Iroc kit.

I had an 82 Z28 junker so I used that body.

Front end cut off.





New front end, and one rear quarter attached



The rear was difficult because it is in 4 pieces, I dry fit all the pieces with the rear window in place to get proper alignment and still messed it up.



This is where I'm at now.




.

I also bought parts to build an 8th scale Knight Industries Two Thousand KITT
but I haven't started that one yet.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool project you got going here ! :thumbsup: Would love to see the K.I.T.T. project when you get it going too. Big Knight Rider fan ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow and WOW


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey John, that's going to be one ambitious project but will be sweet when finished. I'll definitely be watching. By the way do you have the donor for your K.I.T.T project yet. As with you turbo TA you did I have a slightly started IROC laying around collecting dust that is looking for some attention.
Dave


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks,
I actually have 2 of the 85 iroc kits, which I will be using the chassis out of, but the bodies I'm using came from 2 junker 82 Z28's I had.
the bodies from the iroc kits will probably go on ebay.

I started the Knight Rider car over the weekend, so far I've got the front end and one rear quarter on. No pics yet.

I still have that T.A. kit, and the lights still work !

John


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Holy mackerel that's a big model... nice work so far, can't wait to see all the extra detail you'll put into this big scale beauty!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks guys !

I got the final coat of primer on the beast, still haven't decided on a color yet right now I'm leaning toward a silver base with a clear red or blue over that.







Still have to add the spoiler but will wait 'till after it is painted to do so.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Got the silver basecoat on it,



(Please forgive the fuzzy pic)










I should have some color on it later today.

Thanks for looking.
John


----------

